# Smoke Out Mystery



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

As you may know, the Florida Smoke Out was this weekend, and mighty fine I might say.  However, there is a dilemma called, "The Florida Smoke Out Lemon Cake Mystery."  No one can figure out who brought it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I talked to all and no one seems to know where it came from, it was good. It just kinda appeared, poof.  So, I'm offering a reward, or maybe not for information leading to the discovery or answer to the mystery.  
People remember it not being there, then all of a sudden it was there and we've racked our brains and asked people but no answer.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, it was me, since you said it was good. LOL  j/k........no idea


----------



## vlap (Oct 15, 2007)

It was from one of the guests that arrived after me.... which was most of them...


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, but...Alice or I let them all in and no one had it with them. And we asked two of 'em and they said nope, and John and company brought the salads and dry goods.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 15, 2007)

I still think it was Joirna who brought it.  Did you ask her yet?


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2007)

I brought it. 
     It was compressed into my jacket pocket and  i  slipped it onto the table when no one was looking..
 Please send the reward


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Or not
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   And remember, we wanded, frisked and had the security dogs check you before you entered the compound.


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2007)

You just dont want to ante up. Ill get you


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

It was me... I emailed it.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I guess I was worng, according to the other thread and explanation. Then I have no clue who brought it, unless it was Scotty.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 He might have had it under his helmet.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds like this could be a fun addition to any SMF gathering, try and figure out who snuck in the lemon cake!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Great idea Shell, I like it!


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2007)

OK TIME  FOR A SERIOUS GUESS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ALICE had the cake in the  house and  being a generous sort decided to put it out for the  guests.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 NOW THE SNEAKY EVIL ALICE
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  is laughing so much about the  cake mystery that she is not telling.
 I really believe this.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay I admit... I brought it. Had a great time too. I was the one talking to Clyde by the door... oh wait - wrong get together. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Must have been a gift from the Smoke Gods... some things should never be questioned.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

mail me the carcass & i'll send ya a theory ... fair enough ???


----------



## flagriller (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't count this out!  I wouldn't put it past her, to drive me nuts!


----------



## scotty (Oct 16, 2007)

No comment on that one  Jim


----------



## johnz (Oct 17, 2007)

I know where it came from and I'm not telling until I know what the reward is. Ha ha!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 17, 2007)

I suggest Miss Peacock in the Library with the candlestick..

Classic game of SMF Clue


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice! Way to slide one in Jeff


----------



## richtee (Oct 17, 2007)

Billions and billions of eons ago-   a germ mutated. Over the millenia, it grew, changed and adapted. An ideal climate, was Florida, and it had a future destiny...


----------



## scotty (Oct 17, 2007)

OH GEEE


----------



## flagriller (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sending in the heavy equipment...I don't know where it came from, but I know where it went..yummy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The reward, a new car, or satisfaction, not sure which but definitly on of the two.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 17, 2007)

You may never know, the best I can tell you is at the next one have everybody pass through a Lemon Cake Detector as they arrive.


----------



## johnz (Oct 18, 2007)

actually merrith's neighbor made it, we brought it wrapped in aluminum foil so that it would not show up on scotty's lemon cake scanner


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 22, 2007)

Who cares who brought it? Can you just decipher what was in it so we can make it?


----------



## scotty (Oct 22, 2007)

i was so full i never tried it.  was it good.????   i got some apple yummy pie though


----------

